# Hilton Head Island Creek Fishing Report



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

My last day in Hilton Head was fintastic! I managed to slay the trout and got onto a nice redfish as well. The time of day doesn't matter as much as the tide. All my successful outings were low tide and for about and hour into that the fishing was very nice! A local guy hooked me up with live shrimp and the trout and reds were CRUSHING! Fishing near an outgoing tide current on a 4 foot deep mud flat was the ticket! Enjoy my last day and if you have any comments about HHI Fishing I will do my best to help! I have had many successful trips these past few years and love helping people get onto fish!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Bass assassin we will be there may 9th till the 16th. Any tips.on fishing that time of year there?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey slashbait,,,,
After you watch the Assassin vids,, check these out.
Some made in July, fishing the backwater flats,,,
(another central Ohio guy)
Inshore Fishing Hilton Head Island! CAUGHT SHARKS AND STINGRAYS!!! - YouTube

& some very large catches under a bridge in Dec. ( the way I like to do it,,, kick back & relax! You should be able to find this bridge)

Greg & Woody Tear the Fish Up Hilton Head, SC - YouTube


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! I’ll check em all out


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

slashbait said:


> Bass assassin we will be there may 9th till the 16th. Any tips.on fishing that time of year there?


sure do look for some pier fishing action with fiddler crabs. the sheepshead should be moved in by then. Also if you can rent a kayak near the disney resort I highly recommend it seeing that most the land is private around that resort.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> sure do look for some pier fishing action with fiddler crabs. the sheepshead should be moved in by then. Also if you can rent a kayak near the disney resort I highly recommend it seeing that most the land is private around that resort.


the one problem trying to fish from shore on HHI is that its mostly private lands or no fishing signs. You can rent a kayak at the bait shop in shelter cove for a reasonable price


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> the one problem trying to fish from shore on HHI is that its mostly private lands or no fishing signs. You can rent a kayak at the bait shop in shelter cove for a reasonable price


Thanx for tips! One more question, we are staying blue water resort on inter coastal side of island.they have aprivate pier and kayaks, how is fishing in that area of island? Thanx


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Hey slashbait,,,,
> After you watch the Assassin vids,, check these out.
> Some made in July, fishing the backwater flats,,,
> (another central Ohio guy)
> ...


Cobia run should be in full swing. They like moving into the bay area to the northeast of the island. You can hire a near-shore charter at Harbor Town. We got 2 twin 40 pounders there last season in 1/2 day fishing, along with a bunch of big spanish mackerel. It was a great trip.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

loves2fishinohio said:


> Cobia run should be in full swing. They like moving into the bay area to the northeast of the island. You can hire a near-shore charter at Harbor Town. We got 2 twin 40 pounders there last season in 1/2 day fishing, along with a bunch of big spanish mackerel. It was a great trip.


Awesome! Thanx for the info!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

slashbait said:


> Thanx for tips! One more question, we are staying blue water resort on inter coastal side of island.they have aprivate pier and kayaks, how is fishing in that area of island? Thanx


 I would have no idea about that specific location. I found my best luck fishing in creeks at low tide


----------

